# Twelve Days of Christmas - the cost.....



## jujube (Nov 21, 2019)

Did you ever think about how much it would cost to actually give your *true love* The Twelve Days of Christmas?

No? Well, just go on with whatever you were doing.

Yes?  Here goes:

If you just stick the items alone and don't  keep repeating them every day, it's going to cost you in the neighborhood of $40,000.  If you want to do it right (i.e. partridge the first day, two turtle doves and a partridge the second day, three French hens, two turtle doves and a partridge - and don't forget the pear trees - on the day and so on), it going to run you north of $175,000.

Of course, there are short-cuts.  

Partridges, French hens and calling birds?  Substitute a quail, some fancy chickens, and a mocking bird and if your *true love* is short-sighted enough, she'll never know the difference.

Gold rings come in 10k, 14k, 18k.  How much do you love her, really....?

Geese and swans?  Eh, you're probably on the hook there.  Not a lot of substitutes.

And then you come down to the maids-a-milking, ladies dancing, lords-a-leaping, pipers piping and drummers drumming.  You can probably get by with some girls from the local 4-H club who will bring their own cows.  The rest depends on whether you're planning on going with professional performers who are going to be demanding "industry standard" wages or will you make do with hiring some of the go-go-girls from your favorite gentlemen's club, some laid-off guys from the local "Lord of the Dance" production, the pipe band from the firehouse and some teenagers from the high school band's drum line?

Either way, get out your checkbook and consult local zoning codes.


----------



## Trade (Nov 21, 2019)

I wish there were only 12 days of Christmas. But around here the frenzy is already in full swing. And the traffic on the roads is crazy. All these soccer moms with their mile long list of things to do to get ready for Christmas tearing around in their SUV's and mini-vans. It's scary out there! Makes me want to hibernate till about mid January.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 21, 2019)

I would go to the Dollar store and get gifts for 12 days - Cost $12.00 plus tax.


----------

